# Laminate hunt



## papNal (Oct 19, 2009)

OK,I give up and will have to beg for help.I've spent all morning on my slow pc trying to find somewhere to get some colored single sheets of plastic to laminate with,found plenty of pickguard but not single colors, The addresses in the search posts are pretty old and none would come up. A few plastic sheet makers are listed,but most sell in large sheets plus they carry a dozen types of materials that I don't recognize.Any help will be greatly appreciated. pap


----------



## seawolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Check to see if there are any guitar repair shops in your area they use single color pick guard. Scraps are fairly cheap.
Mark


----------



## lorbay (Oct 19, 2009)

Craft Supplies USA sells a single colour or a sampler pack.
Lin.


----------



## mickr (Oct 20, 2009)

Grizzly sells 12x12 sheets


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 20, 2009)

Luthiers Mercantile sells them.  I think their website is www.lmii.com


----------



## papNal (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks,I ordered the sample pack and will use some of it,I was trying to find some solid colors to hopefully make some school color laminates.Especially Auburn and Alabama. pap


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 21, 2009)

Try Tap plastic.  www.tapplastic.com


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 21, 2009)

You can get all kinds of goodies from US Plastics. They have phenolic, acrylic, UHMW, sheets and rods, and just all kinds of other stuff. Look at the 1/8", 3/16" or 1/4" acrylic sheets, they have all kinds of colors and the price works out to be MUUUUUUCH cheaper than pickguards. It's under $5 for a square foot of acrylic sheet. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/category.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=21314&Page=1


----------

